# 25 litre tree scape



## tim (17 Feb 2014)

Hi folks, as in the title always fancied doing a tree scape so I've dug out my nano shallow and come up with this set up this morning.




Specs 60x20x20 tank
3x14w t5 (using 1 tube for now)
Cristalprofi 700 with gush nano inlet/outlet set
Co2 1bps through inline atomiser.
Plants micranthemum Monte Carlo, eleocharis mini, Xmas moss, fissidens geppi, ludwigia sp, few other plants to add to try out.
Cheers for looking.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (17 Feb 2014)

Very nice Tim, great layout again, suits the shallow tank perfectly.

Knocking the scapes out now mate! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (17 Feb 2014)

Wow. What a Beauty!
Going to look the muts after a few weeks pal. Nice one!


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (17 Feb 2014)

By the way.. Sorry if i sound ridiculous, but what is Fissidens Geppi? and how does it compare to Fissidens Fontanus? smaller Strands I was thinking? is it similar to the 'Fox' Variety, as Thats what I received my Fissidens under.


----------



## tim (17 Feb 2014)

Iain Sutherland said:


> Very nice Tim, great layout again, suits the shallow tank perfectly.
> 
> Knocking the scapes out now mate!
> 
> ...


Thanks Iain means a lot considering your quality scapes, I'm a big fan


----------



## tim (17 Feb 2014)

Nathaniel Whiteside said:


> By the way.. Sorry if i sound ridiculous, but what is Fissidens Geppi? and how does it compare to Fissidens Fontanus? smaller Strands I was thinking? is it similar to the 'Fox' Variety, as Thats what I received my Fissidens under.


Hi nath, thanks for the compliment. Fissidens geppi I purchased from hobby shrimp when I had blue jelly island going, much finer strands but darker green, that may have been due to it being low tech so I'll see how it grows high tech hopefully a bit lighter green.


----------



## Four50 (17 Feb 2014)

wow and wow again! that's brilliant


----------



## MARKCOUSINS (17 Feb 2014)

Nice one Tim!Any shrimp going in?Cheers Mark


----------



## Martin in Holland (18 Feb 2014)

super nice indeed ....I want one just like this.....


----------



## tim (18 Feb 2014)

Four50 said:


> wow and wow again! that's brilliant





Martin in China said:


> super nice indeed ....I want one just like this.....


Thanks guys  


MARKCOUSINS said:


> Nice one Tim!Any shrimp going in?Cheers Mark


Hey mark thanks, neocardinias of some sort, maybe blue jellies again I found a few when I took blue jelly island down which are in my low tech at the minute.


----------



## Lee Sweeting (18 Feb 2014)

Looks great Tim, very nice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Antoni (18 Feb 2014)

MMM very nice, Tim! I see a lot of potential in this scape!


----------



## GlenFish (18 Feb 2014)

Looks superb now, gonna be even better when it's grown in!


----------



## Alastair (19 Feb 2014)

Another nice little set up again mate


----------



## Filip (19 Feb 2014)

Hi, lovely set up.
Do thinking to add some higher plants?
Or planting the roots?
Looks little a bit empty for me, but I'm beginner.


----------



## tim (19 Feb 2014)

Lee Sweeting said:


> Looks great Tim, very nice
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Antoni said:


> MMM very nice, Tim! I see a lot of potential in this scape!





GlenFish said:


> Looks superb now, gonna be even better when it's grown in!





Alastair said:


> Another nice little set up again mate


Thanks very much guys


----------



## tim (19 Feb 2014)

Filip said:


> Hi, lovely set up.
> Do thinking to add some higher plants?
> Or planting the roots?
> Looks little a bit empty for me, but I'm beginner.


Thanks, the roots are tied with moss so it'll be a while before they start to shape up, the Monte Carlo will also take over them a little making the look more natural, there are some stems behind the trees 



In a month or two with a few trims these should fill out the background a little more.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (20 Feb 2014)

Hi Tim, Congrats on a superb Aquascape


----------



## tim (20 Feb 2014)

Greenfinger2 said:


> Hi Tim, Congrats on a superb Aquascape


Thanks Roy, got some growing to do until I'm happy with it


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (20 Feb 2014)

Any hygrophila pinnatifida in there Tim? Could look quite nice behind the stumps.
Love the texture of it.


----------



## tim (20 Feb 2014)

Nathaniel Whiteside said:


> Any hygrophila pinnatifida in there Tim? Could look quite nice behind the stumps.
> Love the texture of it.


Not had much luck with it tbh, may try and pick some up from my local p@h on delivery day.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (20 Feb 2014)

I've never tried it. Is it co2 heavy? Or funny with ferts?


----------



## Alastair (20 Feb 2014)

Ive grown it low tech and it did great. .ive heard some people have kept it well and others not. Mine were 1 2 gro though so had adapted to low tech instantly


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (20 Feb 2014)

Really? I hadn't seen they did it in 1-2 grow! Might have a go in my Dry start!


----------



## tim (20 Feb 2014)

I've only used the aquafleur variety, always seems huge compared to the tropica pots, leaves have always dropped off leaving bear stems so I always binned it, mind I haven't tried any for a year or so.


----------



## Alastair (20 Feb 2014)

Nathaniel Whiteside said:


> Really? I hadn't seen they did it in 1-2 grow! Might have a go in my Dry start!


Yes mate. Cant remember if it was one of eds (freshwater shrimp) invitro pots or tropicas. One of them anyway and they bloomed


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (20 Feb 2014)

tim said:


> I've only used the aquafleur variety, always seems huge compared to the tropica pots, leaves have always dropped off leaving bear stems so I always binned it, mind I haven't tried any for a year or so.



I thought this was common mate? Then they pushed out submersed leaves? Might be wrong lol.


----------



## tim (20 Feb 2014)

Nathaniel Whiteside said:


> I thought this was common mate? Then they pushed out submersed leaves? Might be wrong lol.


True mate, but 8 inch stems with no leaves looked s*** so out they came


----------



## tim (22 Feb 2014)

5 days in daily waterchanges paying off plants are settling well, little fungus on the wood even though it was soaked and scrubbed daily with fresh water for two weeks, nothing too bad. Substrate and filter was mature so I'll add the blue shrimp in later today. I'll get some pics up this evening.


----------



## aliclarke86 (22 Feb 2014)

Nice one dynanomo this is another beauty 

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## tim (22 Feb 2014)

Not much change in 5 days stems maybe grown a little 




No issues as yet other than the little fungus shrimp and water changes should see this off.
Thanks for looking.


----------



## Ady34 (23 Feb 2014)

Lovely again Tim. Will only get better when the stems show through more too 
Cheerio
Ady


----------



## tim (23 Feb 2014)

Ady34 said:


> Lovely again Tim. Will only get better when the stems show through more too
> Cheerio
> Ady


Thanks Ady


----------



## ourmanflint (24 Feb 2014)

Really amazing! Those red stemmed plants really make the whole thing come alive


----------



## tim (24 Feb 2014)

ourmanflint said:


> Really amazing! Those red stemmed plants really make the whole thing come alive


Thanks mate, just gotta get them to bush out well behind the trees.


----------



## tim (25 Feb 2014)

Added some pinatidifida today and some crypt willisi for some different textures around the trees, the pinna was in quite bad shape, removed a lot of leaves and brown roots hopefully it'll take well.


----------



## Alastair (25 Feb 2014)

Good luck on the wilisii mate. Ive had roughly 20 pots worth in my biggie and they've done absolutely nothing. Even with root tabs. 
C.parva is supposed to be even harder than this yet ive got that stuff slowly sending out leaves


----------



## tim (26 Feb 2014)

Alastair said:


> Good luck on the wilisii mate. Ive had roughly 20 pots worth in my biggie and they've done absolutely nothing. Even with root tabs.
> C.parva is supposed to be even harder than this yet ive got that stuff slowly sending out leaves


Yeah I've found it really slow to get going in the past, can be a bit of an algae magnet too. Small tank like this though two new leaves and it'll look fully grown


----------



## tim (2 Mar 2014)

Two weeks since setup it all seems to be ticking along nicely (for a change) 



I phone pic with a back light.


----------



## aliclarke86 (2 Mar 2014)

Lovely purple hue with the backlight, looks magical!

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan walton (2 Mar 2014)

Very nice


----------



## faizal (3 Mar 2014)

Hey Tim. You are getting soooo much better & better mate.I love this scape. Looking forward to many more updates with lots of pics. Perfect wood pieces too.


----------



## tim (16 Mar 2014)

Evening all, been working away last couple of weeks wife's been in charge of dosing and topping up evaporation (she's a good lady ) I on the other hand am a pilock, left all three tubes on last Sunday before I left where the tanks been ticking along nicely under one  So damage, some stems on the right hand side melting, highlighting a distribution issue, hair or thread algae on the moss, Monte Carlo looking brownish diatoms and the hydro japan shooting up not sideways. Monte Carlo has grown rampant though.




Needless to say waterchange and clean and trim carried out lighting reduced and raised slightly, away again next week so tank will only get the one wc again hopefully caught any damage before it's a totally trashed scape, will consider some livestock in a fortnight when I'm back home regularly.


----------



## tim (21 Mar 2014)

Managed some maintenance on this, filter clean, glass clean big trim of the montecarlo it was swamping the tree roots, also planted some rotala in the back corners, quick post waterchange pic very bubbly.



Cheers.


----------



## Four50 (21 Mar 2014)

Looks lovely Tim, coming along very nicely


----------



## tim (21 Mar 2014)

Four50 said:


> Looks lovely Tim, coming along very nicely


Thanks four50, couple more pics from today
Blue jelly resident



Misty one along the back



And one from above


----------



## faizal (22 Mar 2014)

It's looking so lush Tim. Congratulations to the both of you on a job well done. This is just gonna keep getting better.


----------



## tim (29 Mar 2014)

Rotala has settled in nicely, scape could do with an extra weekly water change or two, which it will get after next week when I'm home more, getting a little staghorn on the leaves at the base of the stems so I'm thinking of sticking the cristalprofi 900 back on the tank also added a few Pygmy Corries from my 3ft tank plan to move them all over while I rescape that one in the next couple of months.
Cheers for looking.


----------



## tim (9 Apr 2014)

Hi folks, after working away for a month or so and falling a little out of love with this scape, I took it down today, as I have a little time on my hands I'll be starting a new scape hopefully be planted by the end of this week, 
Hardscapes done 

Thanks for all the comments and following this thread


----------



## Mr. Teapot (9 Apr 2014)

New layout is going to look lovely. I think shallow tanks are my new favourite thing!!! Are you going to have any emerged plants (my second new favourite thing)?


----------



## Omegatron (9 Apr 2014)

Owwww i really like your new layout a lot, nice hardscape!! go go planting go!


----------



## ourmanflint (9 Apr 2014)

Much more pleasing to the eye I would say. Very nice


----------



## aliclarke86 (9 Apr 2014)

Hmmmm you seem to be taking down more than putting together Tim. This does look very nice though. Don't run out of inspiration before the big one mate 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## tim (9 Apr 2014)

aliclarke86 said:


> Hmmmm you seem to be taking down more than putting together Tim. This does look very nice though. Don't run out of inspiration before the big one mate
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


I get bored easily  I hoping to scape the 90cm for the longer term though, lower lighting lots of ferns & crypts and a few plants I've fried in the past will get another go


----------

